# Procès verbal



## afaf

come se dice "procès verbale " en espagnol

Gracias por antemano


----------



## nak

S'il s'agit du procès verbal d'une réunion, on parle alors de "acta" (féminin). "La secretaria ha levantado acta de la reunión".


----------



## afaf

il s'agit des procès verbaux de l'assemblé

la phrase est comme suit:

Les délibérations de l'Assemblée sont constatées par des procès verbaux
 
merci


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Dans ce cas-ci aussi on dira "las actas" (mais el acta au singulier)

Définition : relation officielle écrite de ce qui a été dit ou fait dans une réunion, une assemblée.

Un saludo


----------



## Mirandoalmar

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!
Se trata de una declaración de accidente automovilístico y pregunta si "un procès-verbal de gendarmerie a été établi"
Me pregunto si se refiere a una multa o a un atestado, porque también aparece "rapport de police". En caso de ser atestado, ¿no sería lo mismo que "informe policial"? 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aquí, *procès-verbal de gendarmerie* no se refiere a una multa sino a un informe policial. Por lo tanto, se trata de un *atestado*.


----------



## Mirandoalmar

Muchas gracias Víctor


----------



## Domtom

-
Estoy de acuerdo con *Víctor*.

Por otra parte, aunque no es la pregunta, pero "pour aller plus loin", decir que _procès-verbal_ no es siempre algo "negativo", como que te dan una multa, o un atestado sobre un accidente...

Por ejemplo, hoy, revisando en casa documentos antiguos, me encuentro con la hoja que me dieron en Perpiñán los de la inspección técnica de vehículos --bueno, en Francia no se llama la ITV, sino el "contrôle technique"-- tras dejar que inspeccionasen mi "Polo" en el centro correspondiente. Pues bien, el nombre de ese documento es, según veo escrito en él: _"Procès-verbal de contrôle technique d'un vehicule automobile." _Y no es nada negativo, pues en él leo "vehicule accepté", porque superé la inspección. En este caso, procès-verbal, una simple constatación por escrito de que mi vehículo está bien, sin defectos.


----------



## Mirandoalmar

Muchísimas gracias Domtom!!!


----------



## Haru

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda. ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce al español "procès verbal"? He pensado en "proceso verbal" e incluso "juicio oral" pero no sé si es lo mismo.

Muchas gracias - Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Domtom

_procès-verbal_, con un guión enlazando las dos palabras.

_acta_; _información_; _atestado_.

Consulta también el diccionario de la casa, arriba de esta página.


----------



## Haru

Muchas gracias Domtom 
Olvidé poner el guión al buscar en el diccionario.


----------



## Eva Maria

Haru said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda. ¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce al español "procès verbal"? He pensado en "proceso verbal" e incluso "juicio oral" pero no sé si es lo mismo.
> 
> Muchas gracias - Merci beaucoup!!!


 
Me encuentro en el caso de tener que traducir _procès-verbal_, pero dicho vocablo aparece en un texto del siglo XVI. ¿Sería posible que antaño _procès-verbal _sí se tradujera como _proceso verbal_, _proceso oral_, _juicio verbal_ o _juicio oral_? (¡y encima tampoco no sé cual de estos cuatro términos jurídicos sería el correcto!)

Lo digo porqué aquí _atestado_ no me cuadra:

"Le père Fray Diego de Sevilla, qui declara dans un procès-verbal avoir vu à la Vera Cruz "la _Monja Al Farez_"..."

Merci en avance! 

EM


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En español no lo sé pero aquí no tiene otro significado del que tiene ahora: documento policial escrito / una deposición.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Eva Maria

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> En español no lo sé pero aquí no tiene otro significado del que tiene ahora: documento policial escrito / una deposición.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Oh, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, Ci&Ma!

Je viens de trouver ça:

- "Etapas del *proceso verbal*. Este procedimiento se aplica en casos como de flagrancia; cuando exista confesión; para investigar las faltas leves..."

Y además las otras tres denominaciones comentadas son sinónimos de la antedicha.

_Proceso verbal_ me daba la impresión de haberlo visto antes, pero como no aparecía mencionado en varios diccionarios...

Bisous,

EM


----------



## yserien

Una simple denuncia por una infracción de tráfico ya es un procès-verbal.
_DR.   _,,Acte de procédure établi par un officier public et relatant des constatations ou des dépositions (procès-verbal d'enquête, de saisie par exemple)`` (_Jur._ 1981). Synon. _constat. __Procès-verbal de l'huissier, du juge, du notaire; procès-verbal d'arrestation, de constat_ (v. ce mot A, vieilli), _de contravention_ (v. ce mot II B 1), _d'enquête, d'interrogatoire, de non-conciliation, de perquisition, de saisie, de sursis; rédiger un procès-verbal; consigner, inscrire, insérer, mentionner au procès-verbal; prononcer l'inscription au procès-verbal. __






Vous avez à signer le procès-verbal de votre interrogatoire, dit le juge_ (BALZAC, _Splend. et mis._, 1846, p.456). _Au commissariat de police on me dressa procès-verbal. Ma promenade était manquée; de plus, je devais à deux heures comparaître devant le juge_ (THARAUD, _Fête arabe_, 1912, p.140). _Pensons à l'agent de la circulation qui dresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




acte historique élémentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le procès verbal de l'accident qui vient de se produire_ (MARROU, _Connaiss. hist._, 1954, p.34).(TLFi)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pero el *procès-verbal*, también conocido por sus siglas, *PV*, no siempre tiene que ver con la Justicia o con la Policía: en reuniones de trabajo y en actos profesionales y sociales también se usa como sinónimo de declaración, de informe o de acta.

De hecho, *Eva*, para el asunto de Fray Diego de Sevilla, dependiendo del contexto, quizá *declaración* sería lo apropiado.


----------



## yserien

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pero el *procès-verbal*, también conocido por sus siglas, *PV*, no siempre tiene que ver con la Justicia o con la Policía: en reuniones de trabajo y en actos profesionales y sociales también se usa como sinónimo de declaración, de informe o de acta.


*Pues verdad, lineas más abajo habla también de otros usos del término. No los puse para no alargar la explicación.*


----------



## Tximeleta123

Eva Maria said:


> "Le père Fray Diego de Sevilla, qui declara dans un procès-verbal avoir vu à la Vera Cruz "la _Monja *Al Farez*_*"*..."


 

Hola Eva María

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod..)

He visto (no se si te valdrá como orientación o si será correcto) que en la página del cervantes virtual lo traducen por:

_En una *relación verbal* hecha en 10 de octubre de 1693 en el convento de los capuchinos de Sevilla por el padre fray Nicomedes de Rentería, profesó de dicha Orden, que la dictó al padre fray Diego de Sevilla, de la misma Orden, dice:_
_«Que en el año de 1645, siendo seglar, fue en los galeones del general don Pedro de Ursúa, y que en Veracruz vio y halló diferentes veces a LA MONJA ALFÉREZ, doña Catalina de Erauso_ _(...)_

_Fuente_

Un saludo


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor & Yserien,

Merci pour vos réponses!

_Declaración _es una opción en la que no había pensado y podría quedar bien, aunque me suena demasiado "moderna" para el texto en cuestión. 

He buscado desesperadamente y por fin he hallado un texto del siglo XVI donde se hace mención de un _proceso verbal:_

"Una de las interpretaciones que el *siglo XVI* hace de Babel desemboca en la *...* incluso cuando los *procesos* son *verbales* éstos siguen presididos por la..."

Bisous,

Eve Marie


Tximeleta,

Merci pour prendre le travail de le chercher! 

**** No corresponde a la pregunta. Martine (Mod...)

Un saludo cordial,

EM

MOMENT! Acabo de verlo! En el texto que has encontrado, Txim, se menciona un _procès-verbal _como _relación verbal. _Voy a buscar a partir de aquí! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## framboise

Hola,

En la misma frase tengo las palabras "acte" et "procès-verbal" y no sé si mi traducción es correcta. Se trata de un contrato

"Pour l'exécution des présentes et des actes ou procès-verbaux qui en seront la suite ou la conséquence..."

Para la ejecución del presente contrato y de las actas o escrituras resultantes o derivadas..."

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda 

Framboise


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Pour l'exécution des présentes et des actes ou procès-verbaux qui en seront la suite ou la conséquence..."
> Para la ejecución del presente contrato y de las actas o escrituras resultantes o derivadas..."


Hola:
"acte" y "procès-verbal" pueden traducirse por "acta":
"procès-verbal sería aquí "acta de sesión"- http://www.wordreference.com/fres/proc%c3%a8s-verbal
y "acte" sería un acta o una escritura  -  http://www.wordreference.com/fres/acte

Puedes poner: ... y de las escrituras y actas resultantes ... o reducirlo a: ... y de las actas resultantes o ...


----------



## framboise

Gracias de nuevo por tus consejos

Framboise


----------



## conem21

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*
​

Buenos días,
en la frase... "Une copie du procès verbal est délivrée sur simple demande"
que es el proces verbal?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## guanta

1- Multa (de tránsito por ejemplo)
2- la transcripción de lo acontecido en un juicio o una reunión por ejemplo

espero te ayude


----------



## LNA ANL

Hola, qué tal. 
... Y "proceso verbal" existe también en español.


----------

